# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  خرید صندلی پزشکی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی

## tataloo

سلام واسه ی خرید صندلی پزشکی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی از کجا باید اقدام کرد؟اینایی که صندلیو میخرن چیکار میکنن از کجا اقدام میکنن؟

----------


## the.lusifer

نرخ صندلی دانشگاه تهران امسال اینطوریه دوست عزیز :
ردیف اول تا سوم   دو میلیارد و دویست
ردیف سوم تا ششم( به جز ردیف چهارم سمت چپ ،  این ردیف صاف رو به رو کولره .. یکم تخفیف میخوره از این جهت )   یک میلیارد و نهصد و پنجاه 
ردیف ششم تا آخر   یک میلیارد و ششصد و هفتاد و پنج
ردیف اول جفت رتبه یک ( اگه پسر بود ) : 4 میلیارد و صد
ردیف اول جفت رتبه یک ( اگر دختر بود ) : 4 میلیارد و هشتصد و هشتادو پنج.
و من الله توفیق.

----------


## hossein1399

شما اگه این قدر سرمایه داری که چه کاریه بری درس بخونی ؟
البته فهمیدم که قیمت ها مذاح بودن ولی وارد شدن به این دانشگاهها معادل اینه که نزدیک 20 واحد رو توی 4-5 ماه پاس کنی (توی یک ترم) چیزی کمتر از خوندن برای کنکور توی زمان باقی مانده نیست ؟

----------


## Mobin.

این پسر خیلی باحاله لامصب :Yahoo (20):  . یه جا داره سنشو کم میکنه یه جا قیمت میگیره واسه صندلی . یه جا شروع یه جا توقف  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Heisenberg1997

شما ابتدا میری سایت سازمان سنجش برای ارائه ی درخواستتون
بعدش احراز هویت میشید
بعد که هویتتون تایید شد وارد قرعه کشی میشید که همزمان با اعلام نتایج انتخاب رشته انجام میشه
بعد اگه اسمتون در اومد دانشگاه مد نظرتون رو انتخاب میکنید
بعد اسمتون فرستاده میشه به دانشگاه تا تایید صلاحیت بشید و وقتی تایید صلاحیت شدید،با یکی از قیمت هایی که اون بالا اشاره کردن دوستمون،میتونید صندلی بخرید.ضمنا اگه چپ دستید حتما قید کنید که صندلی چپ دستی بهتون بفروشن.
ضمن اینکه اگه کد تخفیف iamatatality رو وارد کنید بهتون20%تخفیف میدن.

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> این پسر خیلی باحاله لامصب . یه جا داره سنشو کم میکنه یه جا قیمت میگیره واسه صندلی . یه جا شروع یه جا توقف


حس میکنم خود تتلوعه از موسیقی خدافظی کرده حالا میخواد کنکور بده

----------


## the.lusifer

> شما ابتدا میری سایت سازمان سنجش برای ارائه ی درخواستتون
> بعدش احراز هویت میشید
> بعد که هویتتون تایید شد وارد قرعه کشی میشید که همزمان با اعلام نتایج انتخاب رشته انجام میشه
> بعد اگه اسمتون در اومد دانشگاه مد نظرتون رو انتخاب میکنید
> بعد اسمتون فرستاده میشه به دانشگاه تا تایید صلاحیت بشید و وقتی تایید صلاحیت شدید،با یکی از قیمت هایی که اون بالا اشاره کردن دوستمون،میتونید صندلی بخرید.ضمنا اگه چپ دستید حتما قید کنید که صندلی چپ دستی بهتون بفروشن.
> ضمن اینکه اگه کد تخفیف iamatatality رو وارد کنید بهتون20%تخفیف میدن.



با کد تخفیف iamatatality بیست درصد که هیچی.. همه جامه دران فرار می کنن و کل کلاسو مجانی در اختیارتون میزارن..
خلاصه که .. فکر نکن ؛ پودرتو عوض کن : ))

----------


## erik911

فقط کد تخفیفه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## tataloo

> شما ابتدا میری سایت سازمان سنجش برای ارائه ی درخواستتون
> بعدش احراز هویت میشید
> بعد که هویتتون تایید شد وارد قرعه کشی میشید که همزمان با اعلام نتایج انتخاب رشته انجام میشه
> بعد اگه اسمتون در اومد دانشگاه مد نظرتون رو انتخاب میکنید
> بعد اسمتون فرستاده میشه به دانشگاه تا تایید صلاحیت بشید و وقتی تایید صلاحیت شدید،با یکی از قیمت هایی که اون بالا اشاره کردن دوستمون،میتونید صندلی بخرید.ضمنا اگه چپ دستید حتما قید کنید که صندلی چپ دستی بهتون بفروشن.
> ضمن اینکه اگه کد تخفیف iamatatality رو وارد کنید بهتون20%تخفیف میدن.


مرسی از کد.تتلیتیا کدو نگه دارید لازمتون میشه  :Yahoo (94): 
من کاملا جدی گفتم بهرحال صندلیا هر سال دارن میفروشن هر سال ما هم غیرقانونی یا با هر دوز و کلکی میخایم بریم بشینیم رو یکیش و راه رو باز کنیم واسه بقیه تا بتونن از این مسیر عبور کنن. اگه کسی اطلاعات کاملی تو این زمینه داره بگه

----------


## mahdi_artur

وجهه تتلو رو خراب نکنید با این کار ها
صندلی ها فروش میره ولی برای خریدش اینجا کسی اطلاعاتی نداره و اگرم داشته باشه اونقدری کم نداره که بیاد روششو بگه
همین جا تو دو سال پیش تو این انجمن یکی رو داشتیم طرف با درصدای پایین و رتبه نجومی داشت پزشکی میخوند حالا کاری ندارم طرف کی بود و چطور این کارو کرده بود (بپرسیدم نمیگم پس خودتونو خسته نکنید!) 
این چیزا وجود داره ولی برای شما نیست برای یک عده خاصه :Yahoo (21):  چوپونای ایرانی معمولا گوسفندای خوبشونو بیشتر علف میدن یا یه جای بهتر طویله نگه میدارن...
خواستید منفی هم بدید مشکلی نیست دیشب تا الان خوب منفی فرستادین این پستم روش
در ضمن تتلو کنکور بیاد بده بهتر از خیلی از شما ها نتیجه میگیره چون اون یه بار یا نهایت 10 بار آهنگاشو میشنوه و تحلیل میکنه ولی شما 1000 بار به آهنگشو گوش دادین و بعد به اندازه یه سریال 4 فصلی ادامه دار مسخره اش کردین تو پیجش و این ور اون ور و طبیعتا شما بیکارتر از اون تشریف دارین :Yahoo (21): 
تمام
اون زیر یه دکمه منفی هست میتونید روش فشار بدین تا بخشی از بار های منفی تجمع کرده تون تخلیه بشه روش

----------


## the.lusifer

> وجهه تتلو رو خراب نکنید با این کار ها
> صندلی ها فروش میره ولی برای خریدش اینجا کسی اطلاعاتی نداره و اگرم داشته باشه اونقدری کم نداره که بیاد روششو بگه
> همین جا تو دو سال پیش تو این انجمن یکی رو داشتیم طرف با درصدای پایین و رتبه نجومی داشت پزشکی میخوند حالا کاری ندارم طرف کی بود و چطور این کارو کرده بود (بپرسیدم نمیگم پس خودتونو خسته نکنید!) 
> این چیزا وجود داره ولی برای شما نیست برای یک عده خاصه چوپونای ایرانی معمولا گوسفندای خوبشونو بیشتر علف میدن یا یه جای بهتر طویله نگه میدارن...
> خواستید منفی هم بدید مشکلی نیست دیشب تا الان خوب منفی فرستادین این پستم روش
> در ضمن تتلو کنکور بیاد بده بهتر از خیلی از شما ها نتیجه میگیره چون اون یه بار یا نهایت 10 بار آهنگاشو میشنوه و تحلیل میکنه ولی شما 1000 بار به آهنگشو گوش دادین و بعد به اندازه یه سریال 4 فصلی ادامه دار مسخره اش کردین تو پیجش و این ور اون ور و طبیعتا شما بیکارتر از اون تشریف دارین
> تمام
> اون زیر یه دکمه منفی هست میتونید روش فشار بدین تا بخشی از بار های منفی تجمع کرده تون تخلیه بشه روش


این همه اشتیاق و علاقه ای که به گوسفندا داری ستودنیه هاا : ))
من ولی حس میکنم از شاهکار آخر این حضرت خبر نداری.. که اینطوری داری ازش طرفداری می کنی هنوز : )

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> مرسی از کد.تتلیتیا کدو نگه دارید لازمتون میشه 
> من کاملا جدی گفتم بهرحال صندلیا هر سال دارن میفروشن هر سال ما هم غیرقانونی یا با هر دوز و کلکی میخایم بریم بشینیم رو یکیش و راه رو باز کنیم واسه بقیه تا بتونن از این مسیر عبور کنن. اگه کسی اطلاعات کاملی تو این زمینه داره بگه


شما میخوای بخری
چطور میخوای پاس کنی؟؟؟اصن خبر داری اونجا چه خبره؟؟

----------


## tataloo

> شما میخوای بخری
> چطور میخوای پاس کنی؟؟؟اصن خبر داری اونجا چه خبره؟؟


مهم نیست فقط وارد شدنش مهمه.همه رو میخرم اونجا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NimaHdp

اگه واقعا پولشو داشته باشی و تصمیمت قطعی باشه واسه رسیدن به 3 رشته اصلی غیر از کنکوردادن عادلانه، جای هزینه های n تومنی واسه صندلی و سوال خریدن، با 200 تومن پا میشی میری روسیه (البته فعلا قرنطینس و دانشجو های خارجیشونو برگردوندن)
خیلی شیک و مجلسی علوم پایه (دو سال اولو) میگذرونی اونجا. بعدش انتقالی میگیری برمیگردی ایران
متوسط ماهی 12 تومنم هزینت بشه (البته اگه خیلی اهل کارا و جاهای خاص و شب گردی باشی. میدونی که چی میگم) جمعا واسه دوسال 288 پات درمیاد
بعدشم برمیگردی ایران. خیلی لاکچری تو بهترین دانشگاه ها درستو ادامه میدی. مشاوره هم برمیداری! و با هزار و یه جور کار دیگه هم میتونی خودت خرجتو دربیاری. دیدم کسی رو که رفته خارج خونده، برگشته دانشگاه تهران. هرجا هم میخواد مشاوره بده میگه دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه تهرانم. کسی هم نمیدونه چطور اومده اینجا. به کسی هم نمیگه
هم قانونیه، هم دو سال خارج زندگی میکنی! اصلا شاید همونجا خودت کار کردی خرجت دراومد نیاز به ماهی ده دوازده تومنم نبود
کشورای دیگه هم هستن با همین رنج قیمت ولی شرایطشون سخته. مثلا آلمانم خیلی گرون نیست ولی زبونش پیچیدس. یکی از دوستام دو ساله اونجاست هنوز نمیتونه خوب صحبت کنه
راه های دیگه ای هم هست که بعضیاش طولانیه، بعضیاش هم قابل ذکر نیست
اگرچه به شخصه کلا با این کارا مخالفم. وقتی میتونی با یه کنکور عادلانه به نتیجه دلخواهت برسی چرا راه های غیر نرمال دیگه رو بری؟

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> مهم نیست فقط وارد شدنش مهمه.همه رو میخرم اونجا


خو تتلیتیی دیگه همینقد میفهمی کاریت نمیشه کرد

----------


## Mina_medicine

> اگه واقعا پولشو داشته باشی و تصمیمت قطعی باشه واسه رسیدن به 3 رشته اصلی غیر از کنکوردادن عادلانه، جای هزینه های n تومنی واسه صندلی و سوال خریدن، با 200 تومن پا میشی میری روسیه (البته فعلا قرنطینس و دانشجو های خارجیشونو برگردوندن)
> خیلی شیک و مجلسی علوم پایه (دو سال اولو) میگذرونی اونجا. بعدش انتقالی میگیری برمیگردی ایران
> متوسط ماهی 12 تومنم هزینت بشه (البته اگه خیلی اهل کارا و جاهای خاص و شب گردی باشی. میدونی که چی میگم) جمعا واسه دوسال 288 پات درمیاد
> بعدشم برمیگردی ایران. خیلی لاکچری تو بهترین دانشگاه ها درستو ادامه میدی. مشاوره هم برمیداری! و با هزار و یه جور کار دیگه هم میتونی خودت خرجتو دربیاری. دیدم کسی رو که رفته خارج خونده، برگشته دانشگاه تهران. هرجا هم میخواد مشاوره بده میگه دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه تهرانم. کسی هم نمیدونه چطور اومده اینجا. به کسی هم نمیگه
> هم قانونیه، هم دو سال خارج زندگی میکنی! اصلا شاید همونجا خودت کار کردی خرجت دراومد نیاز به ماهی ده دوازده تومنم نبود
> کشورای دیگه هم هستن با همین رنج قیمت ولی شرایطشون سخته. مثلا آلمانم خیلی گرون نیست ولی زبونش پیچیدس. یکی از دوستام دو ساله اونجاست هنوز نمیتونه خوب صحبت کنه
> راه های دیگه ای هم هست که بعضیاش طولانیه، بعضیاش هم قابل ذکر نیست
> اگرچه به شخصه کلا با این کارا مخالفم. وقتی میتونی با یه کنکور عادلانه به نتیجه دلخواهت برسی چرا راه های غیر نرمال دیگه رو بری؟


کلام شما متین
اما آیا خبر دارین روسیه ام دانشگاه های مورد تایید ایرانش با کنکور شده؟! ینی باید مثل اینجا کنکور بدی البته سبک تره کنکورش اما سختیش اونجاس که باید به زبون روسی کنکور بدی
و زبون روسی هم سخت تر از المانی نباشه آسون تر نیست!
الان هیچ کشوری پیدا نمیشه که با بوس و قربون صدقه تورو دانشجو پزشکیش بکنه اخرشم ایران با بوس و قربون صدقه بذارتت تو یکی از دانشگاه ها!!

----------


## NimaHdp

> کلام شما متین
> اما آیا خبر دارین روسیه ام دانشگاه های مورد تایید ایرانش با کنکور شده؟! ینی باید مثل اینجا کنکور بدی البته سبک تره کنکورش اما سختیش اونجاس که باید به زبون روسی کنکور بدی
> و زبون روسی هم سخت تر از المانی نباشه آسون تر نیست!
> الان هیچ کشوری پیدا نمیشه که با بوس و قربون صدقه تورو دانشجو پزشکیش بکنه اخرشم ایران با بوس و قربون صدقه بذارتت تو یکی از دانشگاه ها!!


راستش یکی از همکلاسیام چند ماه اونجا بود و به خاطر کرونا مجبور شد برگرده
بدون کنکور و آزمونم بوده ظاهرا. اگه الان کنکور یا آزمون میگیرن ازشون در جریان نیستم شرمنده
آره خب هر زبونی قطعا سختی های خودشو هم داره. مثلا یه فیلم دیدم از یه خانمی که حدود 20 سال ایران زندگی میکرد ولی هنوز به زور دو جمله فارسی حرف میزد  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی المانی رو دیدم خیلیا ازش مینالن. روسیه ای رو سر 6 ماه راه می‌افتن معمولا (چیزی که من دیدم)
چرا متاسفانه هست اینجور دانشگاه ها. دقیقا هم با بوس و قربون صدقه و پول! انجام میدن. همین ایران خودمون. مثلا با یه پرس و جوی ساده میتونید ببینید چند تا از دانشگاه های تاپ ایران دارن به دانشجو های کشور های عرب (عمان، یمن و...) سرویس میدن. بدون کنکور و با بهترین امکانات و بزنم به تخته ارزش پول ما هم از اونا بالاتره (الکی مثلا). نگید نیست که خودم زیاد دیدم
بعضی از کشور های دیگه هم اینطورن
پول داشته باشی خیلی چیزا راه میفته. بستگی داره خودت چطور آدمی باشی. کنکور تنها آزمون زندگی هر دانش آموزی نیست. یکیشو بشه پیچوند. بقیشو چی؟ آخرشم یه قشر بی سواد میاد بیرون (مگه اینکه خود دانشجو درس خون باشه و دانشجویی که تو ایران نتونه با کنکور عادی قبول بشه و بخواد بره خارج معمولا اینطور نیست مگه اینکه مشکل خاصی داشته باشه)

----------


## _.Reza._

یکی دارم در حد صفر
2 ماه بیشتر استفاده نشده
تخفیف پای کارتخوان
خواستی بیا دایرکت

----------


## taravat_e

والا تا اونجایی ک من میدونم دوستم رفت کنکور نودو هشت همینجوری جذاب با پول پدر جان و بدون کنکور بود :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.del

والا من نمیدونم این چه مرضیه که یه عده تا میبینن یکی تتلو گوش میکنه شروع میکنن بهش تیکه انداختن و مسخره کردن آقا طرف‌ یه سوال کرده شما اگه جوابشو میدونی بنویس براش اگه نمیدونی چرا کامنت میزاری چرت و پرت راجب‌ تتلو تف میدی مریضی؟؟ عقده ای؟؟ فکر میکنی‌روشن فکری؟؟
چی هستی دقیقا؟؟ طرف علاقه خودشه گوش خودشه زندگی خودشه دوست داره تتلو گوش کنه به تو چه ربطی داره؟؟ ما تو کوچکترین رعایت حقوق اجتماعی همدیگه که قضاوت نکردنه موندیم بعد انتظار دارین ما بشیم آلمان و سوئیس و سوئد؟؟ شما برو تو سوئد یکی رو براساس علاقش به فلان خواننده قضاوت کن ببین چطور برخورد میکنه باهات.
آقا چقدر قضاوت چقدر فضولی چقدر تیکه انداختن مردم ما کی میخوان آدم باشن و به زندگی خودشون بچسبن واقعا؟؟ حق‌ ما همین وضع جهان سومی و در آرزوی توسعه است ما هیچ وقت نمیشیم کشورایی مثل آلمان که مردمش صبح تا شب‌ مشغول کار و تلاش و برنامه های زندگیشونن نه اینکه سرشون یکسره تو زندگی هم مشغول قضاوت کردن و مزه ریختن و جوک ساختن.
اما موضوع تاپیک: ببین دوست عزیز خرید صندلی مخصوص یسری‌ افراد خاصه ما آدمای معمولی از روندش خبر نداریم رابطه داشته باشی نیاز به خریدن هم نیست با یه نامه ثبت نامت میکنن ولی به عنوان دانشجوی پردیس هیچکس‌ هم خبر دار نمیشه.

----------


## anis79

> اگه واقعا پولشو داشته باشی و تصمیمت قطعی باشه واسه رسیدن به 3 رشته اصلی غیر از کنکوردادن عادلانه، جای هزینه های n تومنی واسه صندلی و سوال خریدن، با 200 تومن پا میشی میری روسیه (البته فعلا قرنطینس و دانشجو های خارجیشونو برگردوندن)
> خیلی شیک و مجلسی علوم پایه (دو سال اولو) میگذرونی اونجا. بعدش انتقالی میگیری برمیگردی ایران
> متوسط ماهی 12 تومنم هزینت بشه (البته اگه خیلی اهل کارا و جاهای خاص و شب گردی باشی. میدونی که چی میگم) جمعا واسه دوسال 288 پات درمیاد
> بعدشم برمیگردی ایران. خیلی لاکچری تو بهترین دانشگاه ها درستو ادامه میدی. مشاوره هم برمیداری! و با هزار و یه جور کار دیگه هم میتونی خودت خرجتو دربیاری. دیدم کسی رو که رفته خارج خونده، برگشته دانشگاه تهران. هرجا هم میخواد مشاوره بده میگه دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه تهرانم. کسی هم نمیدونه چطور اومده اینجا. به کسی هم نمیگه
> هم قانونیه، هم دو سال خارج زندگی میکنی! اصلا شاید همونجا خودت کار کردی خرجت دراومد نیاز به ماهی ده دوازده تومنم نبود
> کشورای دیگه هم هستن با همین رنج قیمت ولی شرایطشون سخته. مثلا آلمانم خیلی گرون نیست ولی زبونش پیچیدس. یکی از دوستام دو ساله اونجاست هنوز نمیتونه خوب صحبت کنه
> راه های دیگه ای هم هست که بعضیاش طولانیه، بعضیاش هم قابل ذکر نیست
> اگرچه به شخصه کلا با این کارا مخالفم. وقتی میتونی با یه کنکور عادلانه به نتیجه دلخواهت برسی چرا راه های غیر نرمال دیگه رو بری؟


هزینهای تحصیل خیلی بیشتر از رقمی میشه که شما گفتین
انتقالی های خارج از کشور که برای ادامه تحصیل بر می گردن همینجا باید ماهی ۱۰-۱۲ تا کنار بگذارن تا هزینه شهریه دانشگاه های اینجا رو بدن حتی اگر بعد علوم ‌پایه برگردن واحدهای قبلی رو ممکنه مجور بشن دوباره پاس کنن یا یک سری واحد هست که دانشگاهای کشور های دیگه ارائه نمیده اینجا باید پاس کرد
تحصیل خارج از کشور خیلی بیشتر از ماهی ۱۲ تومن خرج داره الان ۳۰۰ میلیون پولی نیس اگه هزینه دو سال زندگی تو کشورای دیگ ۳۰۰ میشه تعداد بیشتری ویزا تحصیل می گرفتن

----------


## mahdi_artur

> والا من نمیدونم این چه مرضیه که یه عده تا میبینن یکی تتلو گوش میکنه شروع میکنن بهش تیکه انداختن و مسخره کردن آقا طرف‌ یه سوال کرده شما اگه جوابشو میدونی بنویس براش اگه نمیدونی چرا کامنت میزاری چرت و پرت راجب‌ تتلو تف میدی *مریضی؟؟ عقده ای؟؟ فکر میکنی‌روشن فکری؟؟*
> چی هستی دقیقا؟؟ طرف علاقه خودشه گوش خودشه زندگی خودشه دوست داره تتلو گوش کنه به تو چه ربطی داره؟؟ ما تو کوچکترین رعایت حقوق اجتماعی همدیگه که قضاوت نکردنه موندیم بعد انتظار دارین ما بشیم آلمان و سوئیس و سوئد؟؟ شما برو تو سوئد یکی رو براساس علاقش به فلان خواننده قضاوت کن ببین چطور برخورد میکنه باهات.
> آقا چقدر قضاوت چقدر فضولی چقدر تیکه انداختن مردم ما کی میخوان آدم باشن و به زندگی خودشون بچسبن واقعا؟؟ حق‌ ما همین وضع جهان سومی و در آرزوی توسعه است ما هیچ وقت نمیشیم کشورایی مثل آلمان که مردمش صبح تا شب‌ مشغول کار و تلاش و برنامه های زندگیشونن نه اینکه سرشون یکسره تو زندگی هم مشغول قضاوت کردن و مزه ریختن و جوک ساختن.
> اما موضوع تاپیک: ببین دوست عزیز خرید صندلی مخصوص یسری‌ افراد خاصه ما آدمای معمولی از روندش خبر نداریم رابطه داشته باشی نیاز به خریدن هم نیست با یه نامه ثبت نامت میکنن ولی به عنوان دانشجوی پردیس هیچکس‌ هم خبر دار نمیشه.


همه اینایی ک گفتی هستن فقط یه *فضول* کم داشت :Yahoo (4): 
دقیقا کسایی دارن منفی میدن به من که با خود تتل مشکل دارن
یعنی یه جورایی ذهنیت شون تا همین حد قد میده که چون من تتل گوش دادم و خوشم اومده منم تتل هستم و باید با من مبارزه کنن تا حرم سرا نزنم! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zahra77

> شما اگه این قدر سرمایه داری که چه کاریه بری درس بخونی ؟
> البته فهمیدم که قیمت ها مذاح بودن ولی وارد شدن به این دانشگاهها معادل اینه که نزدیک 20 واحد رو توی 4-5 ماه پاس کنی (توی یک ترم) چیزی کمتر از خوندن برای کنکور توی زمان باقی مانده نیست ؟


مزاح

----------


## mahdi_artur

> مزاح


مزاح :Yahoo (4): ! نه مزاح

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hossein1399

لغت و املام ضعیفه چی کار کنم؟

----------


## NormaL

> مهم نیست فقط وارد شدنش مهمه.همه رو میخرم اونجا


شما که پولشو داری برو توی بورس سرمایه گذاری کن :Yahoo (23):  بیشتر از پزشکی به دردت میخوره

----------


## NormaL

> لغت و املام ضعیفه چی کار کنم؟


خواهشا توی تاپیک مربوطه پست بزارین:/

----------


## NimaHdp

> هزینهای تحصیل خیلی بیشتر از رقمی میشه که شما گفتین
> انتقالی های خارج از کشور که برای ادامه تحصیل بر می گردن همینجا باید ماهی ۱۰-۱۲ تا کنار بگذارن تا هزینه شهریه دانشگاه های اینجا رو بدن حتی اگر بعد علوم ‌پایه برگردن واحدهای قبلی رو ممکنه مجور بشن دوباره پاس کنن یا یک سری واحد هست که دانشگاهای کشور های دیگه ارائه نمیده اینجا باید پاس کرد
> تحصیل خارج از کشور خیلی بیشتر از ماهی ۱۲ تومن خرج داره الان ۳۰۰ میلیون پولی نیس اگه هزینه دو سال زندگی تو کشورای دیگ ۳۰۰ میشه تعداد بیشتری ویزا تحصیل می گرفتن


عزیز چند تا از همکلاسی های پشت کنکوری من چند ماه قبل رفتن. رفتن شیراز. یه جایی پیدا کردن با ۱۵۰ تومن فرستادنشون روسیه. صبح تا شبم ولگردی میکردن ولی ماهی ۱۰ تومنم خرجشون نبود. خودشونم کار نمیکردن. همین یه ساعت قبل هم با دو تاشون حرف زدم مطمئن بشم. من دست بالا گرفتم اعدادو
بستگی به کشورش داره. شما الان بخوای بری استرالیا زیر ۷۰۰ تومن نمیشه هزینه های رفتنت. هزینه های اقامتت که بماند. کشور های گرون تر هم هست
بله وقتی برمیگردن میرن پردیس میخونن و باید ترمی ۱۰ ۱۲ رو کنار بزارن واسش و یه سری واحد ها رو باید بگذرونن (ممکنه تکراری باشه یا واحد هایی که اونجا ارائه نمیشه)
اشتباه گرفتین منظورمو. میگم فقط بری اونجا، جا پیدا کنی، کارای دانشگاهتو اوکی کنی و به طور کلی هزینه های اولیه ۲۰۰ پات درمیاد. ۲۸۸ هم متوسط هزینه های دو سالت (ممکنه بیشتر یا کمتر بشه). جمعا حدود ۵۰۰ خرج برمیداره، نه ۳۰۰

----------

